# 85lb Catfish from escambia



## muddywaters

I got this guy last night with my buddy while catfishing, we took him to the house weighed him than took him back to the river to release him. 

Not to mention it is my first catfish I'm stoked ill be back to do it again next weekend I hope.


----------



## tmv1976

Dang that thing is a beast. Good work


----------



## CatHunter

Good god man what a cat! So uhh where did u let it go at?:shifty:


----------



## skiff89_jr

Wow! That's a hog!!!


----------



## finfever61

You need to call Katt Daddy or Scooter. They'd pay big money for that one to beat Marion.....


----------



## skiff89_jr

finfever61 said:


> You need to call Katt Daddy or Scooter. They'd pay big money for that one to beat Marion.....


Haha :thumbup:


----------



## Realtor

wow NICE catfish, have any more pics of this once in a lifetime cat?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

What a slob....


----------



## beeritself

Wow man, Catzilla for sure!


----------



## hoghunterx

Awesome fish!!


----------



## hsiF deR

Congrats on the stud! Good job on the release.


----------



## EODangler

The moon was bright last night...


----------



## Jason

Geeeeezzzzzz that would have made a few fillets!!! Good job on the kitty!!!


----------



## fsu alex

River monster!!!


----------



## ess5566

holy cow!!! Nice Cat


----------



## BentStraight

Hey, I think that's Ol' Fighter, the toughest, meanest oldest Catfish in the Creek, the one Ol' Deputy Dawg was always trying to catch!


----------



## mackdaddy06

Thats a stud for sure,congrats.I cant believe someone hasnt said it was photoshopped by now


----------



## jcoss15

mackdaddy06 said:


> Thats a stud for sure,congrats.I cant believe someone hasnt said it was photoshopped by now


Its photoshopped...JK Awesome fish!!!


----------



## WW2

I'm not sure I could afford the corn meal. Damn nice fish, congrats!


----------



## bowfisher91

That is a stud! I could be mistaken but that blows the rod and reel record out of the water. 

Congrats!!


----------



## curdogman

If I'm not mistaken your not supposed to release those back into the river. They are not native fish to the area. Nice fish though


----------



## CatCrusher

curdogman said:


> If I'm not mistaken your not supposed to release those back into the river. They are not native fish to the area. Nice fish though


Damn nice fish but I doubt he was released alive. He looks kind of dried up to me. But then again there pretty damn tough.


----------



## whome

Cathunter fishes that area pretty often...Cathunter do you know this guy?


----------



## Longbow14

if i caught an 85 pound anything i'd be giddy. come on man how long was the fight? what did he eat (besides small children) what line do you normally run cat fishing thats a monster that i would have figured spooled a few folks in the past.


----------



## CatHunter

Escambia river is a long river with lots of landings, cant say that I do with out more information.


----------



## jstblsd

Dang! Good Lord! Nice catch!


----------

